# Gerry Cullans micro dyno II ?



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Some years back I purchased one of Gerry Cullans micro dyno II. I can't remember where I bought mine from.

I have a friend that would like one. I've searched the net high and low and come up empty handed. I found some old threads from like 2003 talking about how they might have been being sold thru SlotTech but the site was under construction then.I've checked this site and is still under construction.

Does anyone have any knowledge that can lead me in a direction of possibly obtaining one of these? or are the chances of finding one slim to none?

thanks for any info


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*dyno*

hi there

if you come up empty handed, i have 2 different versions by other vendors that i never use. i will post some pics of them, probably not till sunday

mike


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I just called Gerry and bought one from him.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

mking said:


> hi there
> 
> if you come up empty handed, i have 2 different versions by other vendors that i never use. i will post some pics of them, probably not till sunday
> 
> mike


I will keep this in mind just in case,thank you


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

neorules said:


> I just called Gerry and bought one from him.


Is Gerry's phone # made available to the general public?

thanks


----------

